# Web Designer Wanted



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

I recently posted some pics of my LCD digital watch collection which included two Braun digitals - a DW20 and DW30.

As I am considering selling my Braun collection I have just done a Google search to see what information is available out there - the answer is zero.

I carried out extensive research on the history of the watches when building my collection. This includes the story of their development, the techniques used for the silver and black coating options, a letter from the factory confirming production numbers plus an original sales leaflets for the DW30 etc. Photographs would be no problem as I have a mint NOS example of all the options available including the rare Black DW30 (only 200 made) and one of three DW30 prototypes on a metal bracelet. As well as the watches I have examples of the plastic inner box, outer carton, instruction books and guarantee leaflets.

As it is unlikely that all this information and the watches will ever be in the same place again, my thinking is, before I sell them why not create a Braun LCD digital watch site with the full illustrated story?

Taking the photographs, sorting out the copy and art directing is not a problem for me as I am a "retired" Graphic Design and Print Consultant - the problem is that I am pretty useless with a computer.

Is there a web designer out there on the forum who would relish the challenge of putting the site together?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Shame Howard is not about Jack..he is just the man to help you.....hopefully he will be back again soon...

Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jack,

Might be able to help if you're looking for a web site builder / developer ... and you're happy to look after the design aspects (copy, photos, page layout, navigation)


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Jack,
> 
> Might be able to help if you're looking for a web site builder / developer ... and you're happy to look after the design aspects (copy, photos, page layout, navigation)


Hello Paul,

Thanks for your prompt offer of help.

Copy, photos, page layout etc. no problem - err what's navigation???

Although I live London/Essex border I spend a week a month in Bexhill on Sea - not that far from you.

Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Shame Howard is not about Jack..he is just the man to help you.....hopefully he will be back again soon...
> 
> Keith


Hello Keith and thanks for response.

Jack


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jack G said:


> Copy, photos, page layout etc. no problem - err what's navigation???
> 
> Although I live London/Essex border I spend a week a month in Bexhill on Sea - not that far from you.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,

Navigation: this might help.

Bexhill...no, not too far from Brighton...pleasant drive along A27 via Eastbourne etc ... as long as the weather improves  Toshi can join us...he's a good web site developer now  .


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Jack G said:
> 
> 
> > Copy, photos, page layout etc. no problem - err what's navigation???
> ...


Hello Paul,

Thanks for the explanation - I will definately need help with this!

Jack


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

potz said:


> I'm a multi-media designer.
> 
> I did this site ...


Hello Chris,

Nice straightforward site - had a good look round and very easy to navigate.

Are you a Braun DW fan?

Jack


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Shame Howard is not about Jack..he is just the man to help you.....hopefully he will be back again soon...
> 
> Keith


thanks, Keith. It's been a long road.

Jack if you want any help, I'll be happy too. I can host it on my server too and sort the email side of it too. Drop me a PM and we can talk about it.

H


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

strange_too said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Shame Howard is not about Jack..he is just the man to help you.....hopefully he will be back again soon...
> ...


Great to see you back H, you've been missed.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

strange_too said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Shame Howard is not about Jack..he is just the man to help you.....hopefully he will be back again soon...
> ...


Howard, good to see you back mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks to the generous offers of help from both Howard (strange too) and Paul (Silver Hawk) I think I am now sorted on this one.

Thanks Guys and 'watch this space'.

Jack


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you do fancy having a go yourself try this site www.freeola.com. They have everything you need from domain names to hosting and website building. I had a site with them for a few years and I knew less than nothing about it at the time. Simple domain names are around a tenner to twenty quid a year and you'll be surprised how easy it is. The also have good support over the phone if you have any problems.

Cheers

B.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> If you do fancy having a go yourself try this site www.freeola.com. They have everything you need from domain names to hosting and website building. I had a site with them for a few years and I knew less than nothing about it at the time. Simple domain names are around a tenner to twenty quid a year and you'll be surprised how easy it is. The also have good support over the phone if you have any problems.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> B.


Hello B.

Thanks for the info - very interesting but I'm going with one of the offers of help on the forum.

Jack


----------

